# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  The unglamorous reality of the media

## sargentodiaz

The Vox Popoli blog linked to the source of the story and I found it most informative.


5 Shocking Things I Learned From Working In The Mainstream Media


5. The Entire Industry Is Based On A Paper-Thin Illusion
4. Since The Internet, Nobody Believes The Talking Heads Anymore
3. Sensationalism Is What The Industry Runs On
2. The Agenda Is One Of Cultural Marxism
1. You Quickly Learn To Watch Your Back Around These People


The story is @ http://www.returnofkings.com/86947/5...instream-media and was linked from https://voxday.blogspot.com/2016/05/...-of-media.html

----------


## Coolwalker

We have been lied to for so long the only people to trust are the ones the media (laughingly) calls conspiracy theorists, because theory is the beginning of truth.

----------

